# Bug spray?



## SLICK (Apr 2, 2005)

What bug spray can i use inside the house that is safe for my cat? also, can they eat ants?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

OK to eat ants, not OK to use bug spray.

If you need to spray, keep them away as per the label directions. Take whatever precautions you'd take for yourself and multiply by ten.


----------



## SLICK (Apr 2, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Also make sure when you spray that the cats food and water dish is put away or washed after the spray to make sure none of the spray got in the food or water.


----------



## SLICK (Apr 2, 2005)

I don't think i will spray, i really don't like the idea, although i heard of a non-chemical bug killer called diatomaceous earth, anybody knows about this stuff?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Yes. Basically it's crushed fossilized diatoms (very tiny marine organisms). The edges of the particles are very sharp. Bugs swallow the stuff and it tears up their insides and kills them. It also works by getting on the outside of their bodies, scratching the surface of the exoskeleton and their internal fluids leak out and they die.

It's supposed to be harmless to animal life.


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

timskitties said:


> Yes. Basically it's crushed fossilized diatoms (very tiny marine organisms). The edges of the particles are very sharp. Bugs swallow the stuff and it tears up their insides and kills them. It also works by getting on the outside of their bodies, scratching the surface of the exoskeleton and their internal fluids leak out and they die.
> 
> It's supposed to be harmless to animal life.


WOW 
I would hate to be on the recieving end of that stuff


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

Ortho home defense (made with orange peel) is safe for use around the animals. I think raid makes one too, but I'm unsure. 

I bought a big jug of some stuff I think it was called earth friendly. I was made with some kind of mint....that was safe also.

I beleive a while back it was discussed that terro is safe.


----------



## Brynn (Jun 25, 2005)

We had sugar ants come into the house. I found out where they were coming in (around the kitchen window) and sprinkled ground cloves. That worked pretty well, and smelled nice when I did the dishes!


----------



## SLICK (Apr 2, 2005)

Well, this morning thousand of ants all over and i didn't have a choice but to spray the whole kitchen with raid, i have my cat in the bedroom until the smell goes away, sometime today, i need to look at other alternatives.


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

Not sure if you are in England but if you are look in the yellow pages under pest control and get someone in professioal to do the job as it sounds like you have a big ant investation 8O 
GoodLuck


----------



## Brynn (Jun 25, 2005)

You may want to see if you can find the ant bait units called "Grants" (come in a small pack of 4 and say "Grant's kills ants" on the box). We got some at Wal-mart.

I don't know much about them. They are small plastic units, that are enclosed except for a small (not even as big as the head of a standard nail) hole at the top, where ants eat the product and carry it back to the colony. As long as you put it where the cat can't get it and play with it, it should be safe.

After I sprinkled the cloves around (which repels the ants and interferes with their sensory organs...disrupting the trail and sending most of them back outside) I put out these "Grants" units, and after about a week (probably less) the ants were gone. I haven't seen any since.

My only concern is a cat getting it, wanting to play with it and perhaps getting the bait/poison in his or her mouth. I don't know how toxic it is to mammals. The ants where we had problems (around the kitchen window and in the window over the master bathtub) were easily treated by these.

The most important thing with ants is to find out where they are coming in. It is almost always just one or two areas. If you can treat just that area (once you have the house rid of any stragglers) then you should be good.

Don't forget that Raid isn't just poisonous when you can smell it...the residue is long-lasting, in most formulas. Even when the smell is long gone, the cat will still be able to smell it (they have a sense of smell at least 400x stronger than human) and it is much more toxic to an animal that size than to a human.

Please make sure you clean-up any residue thoroughly and watch your kitty very carefully for quite some time. If you see ANY sign of possible toxicity in your cat, get to vet asap!

I hope you got the ants! :wink: I know what a frustration the little $%#!'s can be!


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

you probably need to use something like terro or some form of ant hotel. If you use spray to kill them, they just come back. You need them to take it back to the nest to kill them all and keep them from coming back.


----------



## lolakitty23 (Aug 17, 2004)

fbodgrl said:


> Ortho home defense (made with orange peel) is safe for use around the animals.


I'll second Ortho Home Defense. This stuff worked great on our insect problem in our old (and I mean OLD--built in the 30s) cottage. We had bugs all OVER the place, but this stuff kept them at bay really well, is safe to use around the boys, and doesn't have that "chemical" smell.

We'd spray a room at a time and block the boys from getting in--you know how curious cats are. They never had any reaction to it and didn't mind the odor.

Here's an image: 










Also, this stuff kills the bugs/ants pretty much on contact, so it's great as an immediate and lasting solution.


----------



## SLICK (Apr 2, 2005)

Thanks, it's sure a lot better than raid.


----------



## allisonandrews (Jul 6, 2005)

*DE*

I use DE (diatomaceous earth) at my house and have for years. It works great and is safe, even if your cat were to injest it. I keep it sprinkled around my cat dishes and along some walls or where I have seen ants. 

You do need to find out where they are coming from and try to work on that to prevent future invasions, but I would definately recommend DE as being inexpensive, safe, and effective.


----------



## SLICK (Apr 2, 2005)

Where do you buy the DE?


----------



## allisonandrews (Jul 6, 2005)

You can buy it online or you can check with any feed stores in your area. I would just do a search online or call around town.


----------



## SLICK (Apr 2, 2005)

Will do, thanks


----------

